# musty shoe mystery/ solution?



## pybyr (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought a pair of brand new Red Wing shoes(the best made in USA ones) in October.

I have never had problems with smelly shoes, now matter what I have worn or how long I have kept them (and some of my boots over the years have reached voting age)

For some reason that is a mystery to me, a couple of months ago, this pair of shoes suddenly began to emit this musty odor.  Almost like the odor of a stinkbug.  both shoes.

they've never been wet, not even damp (I have reserved my other already beat up shoes for such situations)

Have tried airing them in the sun and etc., but it persists.

Ideas, suggestions?


----------



## fossil (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I'd give the Odor Eater latex/charcoal insoles a try.  They don't cost much, and they just might work.  But then, I've never used them, so I'm guessing.  Failing that, I might take the question right to Red Wing.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 8, 2012)

I would contact customer service. I know with the American made Allen Edmonds dress shoes I so loved to wear when I was working I had a small problem and contacted them. All they wanted to know was the shipping address to send the new ones to.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/customer-service


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 8, 2012)

Wash you feet once in a while..................


----------



## fossil (Jun 8, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> Wash you feet once in a while..................


 
  Cut your hair once in a while...     (Sez the guy who wore a pony tail for ten years after retirement  )


----------



## pybyr (Jun 8, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I would contact customer service. I know with the American made Allen Edmonds dress shoes I so loved to wear when I was working I had a small problem and contacted them. All they wanted to know was the shipping address to send the new ones to.
> 
> http://www.redwingshoes.com/customer-service


 
Makes sense.  Thanks.  My favorite pair of boots are a pair of US made RedWings that I received as a hand-me down from a relative when the boots were already 5+/- years old, and I've had them for something like 6 years now.  Soles are still good and they're the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn.  They wear like iron, have good traction even though they don't have lugged soles, and are as comfy as slippers.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jun 8, 2012)

fossil said:


> Cut your hair once in a while...   (Sez the guy who wore a pony tail for ten years after retirement )


Just cut my hair yesterday, myself. Took at least 4 inches off. That is as short as it gets.


----------



## fossil (Jun 8, 2012)

Hogwildz said:


> Just cut my hair yesterday, myself. Took at least 4 inches off. That is as short as it gets.


 
Yeah, hair's a pretty interesting thing...mine's pretty fine (meaning small diameter), so it only grows so long...then it either breaks off or just pulls out, I guess.  In any case, my pony tail just never needed trimming...left alone, it never grew more than a couple of inches south of my shoulder blades.  I had it all cut off a couple years ago.  And a trim since then, so I've been in a barber shop twice in twelve years.  Almost time to go again.  Of course, my forehead is continuing its inexorable march to the nape of my neck.  !!    Rick


----------



## Cazimere (Jun 10, 2012)

Try putting your shoes in the freezer for a day or two. Freezing will kill many odor producing fungi.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 10, 2012)

My wife would want to fumigate the fridge if I did that. Or, sell it.
More likely, she'd just shoot me.


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 10, 2012)

You could put them in a plastic bag before putting them in the freezer.


----------



## Wooderson (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a pair of Red Wing boots I've had longer than my wife...although we were dating and she did go with me to get them 15 years ago.  I have had several other pairs over the years, but still grab those old Red Wings every chance I get. Wore them 15 hours today.  Garden, wood splitting, yard mowing.  Best foot investment i've made.


----------



## Cazimere (Jun 11, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> More likely, she'd just shoot me.


 
Problem solved : )


----------



## Sisu (Jun 11, 2012)

Sprinkle some 20 Mule Team Borax in each boot.  Shake the powder to get full coverage inside and under the insole.  That should do it.


----------



## heat seeker (Jun 11, 2012)

Sisu said:


> Sprinkle some 20 Mule Team Borax in each boot. Shake the powder to get full coverage inside and under the insole. That should do it.


 
I'll add: If the insole comes out, remove it and add the Mule Team in there.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 11, 2012)

I tend to agree with Bart, try calling to manufacturer.  It has been my experience with certain glues and resins that an odor can develop, usually it smells like vomit.  I have had this happen with wood adhesive in cabinets.  It is a fault with the glue.  I don't know how much glue is used in a Red Wing shoe, but just a suggestion.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 12, 2012)

fossil said:


> Yeah, hair's a pretty interesting thing...mine's pretty fine (meaning small diameter), so it only grows so long...then it either breaks off or just pulls out, I guess. In any case, my pony tail just never needed trimming...left alone, it never grew more than a couple of inches south of my shoulder blades. I had it all cut off a couple years ago. And a trim since then, so I've been in a barber shop twice in twelve years. Almost time to go again. Of course, my forehead is continuing its inexorable march to the nape of my neck. !! Rick


 
novelty knowledge......hair length and diameter, not really related. For the average person, each hair folicle has a finite lifespan, couple that with the average rate of growth (~1/2"/mon) and you'll get your hairlength maximum. Fine hair tends to break more frequently, giving the overall impression of a shorter maximum. Most peoples hair folicles have a 2-3 year lifespan, then they get purged, and most of those will get replaced with a new one, but not all, hence the diminishing hairline. People with longer hair, have different genetic markers for when hair will get purged, those with really long hair have no marker, and so their hair just goes, and goes. Most peeps top out at 24-36". All of this is, of course, still subject to environmental, and/ or lifestyle choices. Mine never got longer than a bit past my shoulders. Average person loses about 100 hairs per day. And now you can amaze your friends with random hair facts.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 12, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> novelty knowledge......hair length and diameter, not really related. For the average person, each hair folicle has a finite lifespan, couple that with the average rate of growth (~1/2"/mon) and you'll get your hairlength maximum. Fine hair tends to break more frequently, giving the overall impression of a shorter maximum. Most peoples hair folicles have a 2-3 year lifespan, then they get purged, and most of those will get replaced with a new one, but not all, hence the diminishing hairline. People with longer hair, have different genetic markers for when hair will get purged, those with really long hair have no marker, and so their hair just goes, and goes. Most peeps top out at 24-36". All of this is, of course, still subject to environmental, and/ or lifestyle choices. Mine never got longer than a bit past my shoulders. Average person loses about 100 hairs per day. And now you can amaze your friends with random hair facts.


 

All I know is that I'm losing a lot more hair on my head than I'm growing . . . or at least it's not growing where I want it to grow.


----------

